# Red Cherry Shrimp?



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

would it be okay to keep red cherry shrimp in the same aquarium as my betta? would he eat the shrimp? haha


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

I did research, I guess I cant keep them in the same aquarium


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd try it as long as the shrimp have lots of hiding places, and youre not paying $5 a shrimp. Lots of people keep shrimp and betta together. 
If you're set on red cherries, you can set up a small 1-2 gallon bowl, they will breed and then you can stock your tank.
Another option is amano shrimp, they are too large for betta to pick on.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have red cherry shrimp in both of my tanks with bettas and it is fine. At first, my bettas both ate the shrimp (although my first two bettas did not), but now they have lost interest and the shrimp are making a comeback. They breed really well.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I had 10 cherry shrimp in with my male CT. Everything was fine at first and then they started disappearing lol. He ate ALL of them eventually. But I have had them in with my females and they didn't touch them. I think it totally depends on the betta.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

it really depends on the betta, because one moment it seems like they can co-exist and another moment he will gobble it up.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I just mentioned this on another thread.. but I have shrimp in with my super-aggressive female, who did eat some of them. The three survivors have lasted weeks now, with heavy cover to hide in and they are pretty good at avoiding her. I'm sure she'd eat them if she caught them, though. Shrimp-hunting takes up a lot of her time.. which is good, as she is mega active and simply glass-surfs a lot, otherwise.


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

I feel bad for the shrimps that will get eaten. I'd rather not risk it haha


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you provide enough cover, you really shouldn't have many casualties. The shrimp will learn really quickly to get out of the betta's way and they can really shift when they want to.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If your tank is big enough (5+ gallons) you should be fine.
I'd find some moss (java or something) and start growing it, wait till it grows a bit then get shrimpies.


----------

